# Building the new Necron Immortals



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Does anyone else find this as infuriating as I do? I could only find a single body+gun combination where the wires matched up, the others wont even touch with shoulder in the socket... Most frustrating troop choice I've ever had to put together.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh yes, the wire/gun lineups are absolute ass. I just modified the poses until they add up. It is a pain, but after cutting up 35 Warriors to individually pose them over the past year, I'm a bit calloused towards modeling's small infuriating things.


----------



## Snelgaroo (Aug 11, 2008)

I just snipped it all off and rounded the stumps with green stuff if needed, it still actually looked quite decent. And didn't end in the immense pain of aligning...


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, the older space marines were tough like that, too. You couldn't put the bolter in the bolter arms in any reasonable position.


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

*sigh* i have 10 immortals on my wish list... your filling me with sadness. ohwell i'll probly cut them and either remodel with green stuff or just roll with it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dudes they are plastic,just practice .it will all come up millhouse in the end


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Same as the old metal ones by the sounds of things... they wouldn't align for love nor money.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Got to look at them in store today.... if anyone bothered to read the instructions for them, they'll see that they're designed so that specific parts go together to make the model. 

In other words, you can make the 5 different poses with them that are on the box art, but you have to use the specific parts to do so.

Its not an alignment issue, they're designed to only work with one other part.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, certain back parts go with certain gun parts. It's really annoying cause sometimes the cords still don't line up right. Thankfully I'm only doing 10 for a squad of Pyrrhian Eternals.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i finished putting my 10 immortals together and had no problems with them at all i followed the numbering in the leaflet guide from the box and they all fitted snuggly


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Just put my second box of them together, it looks like the Tesla weapons line up perfectly, it's just the Gauss weapons that line up like total shit. And yes I tried every torso with every gun.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I find its best to bin then glue the wires to the gun, then bend it slightly when positioning to get the arms to line up.


----------

